

ASK HN:i know the pdf spec and the swf spec what can i do with it? - umenline

Hi 
as part of my job i learned the Pdf spec and also the swf spec i can create them with low level tools i created .
what useful product i can build with this knowledge ?  
free and open source . that will help people
======
nudge
Build a pdf reader that can replace background/text colours. It would be
incredibly useful for many people (including myself) who find black-text-on-
white-background unpleasant to read.

The only reader I know that does this is Acrobat Reader, but it's such a huge
program for just this little task.

~~~
B0rG
Foxit Reader allows background/text color replacement.

~~~
nudge
Good point, but I use a mac, and I think foxit doesn't exist on the mac.

~~~
B0rG
my apologies for that to you, sir.

------
seven
You could build (probably yet another) pdf/swf fuzzer to check for bugs in the
implementation of the rendering engine.

~~~
umenline
well i meant something fun for the common people

